# We have 6 about 5 month old chickens, 2 are amber links, 2 Plymouth blue rocks and 1 is def an olive egger, unsure of the brown colored one could be?



## Melba22 (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Sorry I can't help you on the one. But I had to say, those blues are amazing! I really like them.


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

She looks a bit like my Rhode Island Red with a little more fancy feathering, but my birds are all some kind of mix, so can’t judge based upon that!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Not an RIR. The speckling usually identifies different breeds and I'm going to feel totally dumb when someone comes by and tells me I knew what it was. 

Where are you @imnukensc ?


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

I don't know what she is except a pretty pullet.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

She is pretty and reminds me of a RIR too but not quite. There are distinct differences but I wouldn’t know if from a cross or different breed.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

She may be a Welsummer, possibly. Here is a picture to give an idea of what they look like.. I may be wrong though..


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

A better pic could confirm the Welsummer idea.

And yeah, I should have tossed that out there.


----------



## fuzzies (Jul 27, 2021)

Welsummer was my first thought. Where did you get them? Often, that can narrow down the possibilities.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

I just realized I got the breed of my chicken wrong.. it’s kinda a Welsummer and Wyandotte


----------



## Melba22 (Sep 4, 2021)

Thanks everyone. I’m wondering if maybe she’s and olive egger too. Apparently they cross with the Welsummer. We got them at Tractor Supply. Guess I’ll have to wait a bit to know for sure she’s the only one not laying yet!


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

ChickenMom24 said:


> She looks a bit like my Rhode Island Red with a little more fancy feathering, but my birds are all some kind of mix, so can’t judge based upon that!


I know the answer i have 2 of them


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

If it is a cross It most likely be a welsummer crossed with a rhoad island red or a cinnamon queen cross. Like toast or rain


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

Or a cross like fire


----------



## Melba22 (Sep 4, 2021)

Welp, she’s not an olive egger! First egg was a very light brown so probably not welsummer either. Guess I’ll never know for sure.


----------



## Melba22 (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Or she's a cross like chick pointed out. She looks very much like the hen she posted.


----------



## Della_girl (10 mo ago)

Melba22 said:


> View attachment 42382
> View attachment 42383


Could be some sort of welsummer mix. Possibly also an ee. Most likely a mix


----------

